# A quick thank you to the community



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you to all the members that follow this black library thread, for the kindness, and helpfulness. I know I am not a well known member and many( perhaps all) don't know my screen name, but it is great to be apart of such a fantastic community of people who enjoy the same things as I. So from one black library fan to another, thank you


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Get an avatar. Helps increase your familiarity


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And get a country flag, make it really stand out by it not being from your actual country, like Kuwait or something and then you can be really cool.

Nice to see you enjoying the site as well. Been one of the few I've stuck with.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

But I am from Kuwait.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad you enjoy the time you spend here on Heresy mate! :good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why does everything have to be about you Darkblade? Why does it have to revolve around your feelings? Gosh, you're so narccisstic.

(oops; thought you were from US).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I was born in the US so you're not far off lad. 

In any case, feel free to check out my picture (doesen't apprar as my avatar for some reason) over on the post-your-pic thread. Spent a good amount of cash on it and no one cared


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Nice to hear, fella. HO has always boasted a good, down-to-earth community. It's one of the few forums I've joined where I can talk about Plastic Space Men (or, Books about Plastic Space Men) while calling said poster a bellend in the next paragraph.

I miss some of our oldies, but so long as good new posters refresh our ranks from time-to-time we'll survive.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

i love you guys more than fulgrim loves himself


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

hmm i cant seem to see where i can make my avatar. Could anyone help me with this


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Garviel loken. said:


> i love you guys more than fulgrim loves himself


*Gets out the jars of peanut butter and swarfega..........* :spiteful:






User CP ----> Settings & Options ----> Edit Avatar


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Tawa said:


> *Gets out the jars of peanut butter and swarfega..........* :spiteful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem! :good:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh you're Canadian. The big thank you makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ahhh you're Canadian. The big thank you makes so much more sense now.


lol, i suppose it is in our blood to be polite, tho the community really does deserve it


----------

